# National Guard, Reserves, Veteran's Preference



## JM1985 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey all.

I'm a 29 year old campus police officer. I've been taking Civil Service tests forever, but I can't seem to get anything close to a competitive score. This being Massachusetts, I'm starting to look into either the National Guard or Reserves. I'm not looking to use the military as a secret cheat code to becoming a cop; I understand you have to earn the title of veteran and I'm willing to do what I need to do. But I'm not going to pretend that my ultimate goal isn't to become a municipal or state police officer.

Truth is, I've had the military in the back of my head since I was about 16. I talked to a recruiter when I was in high school, but due to a combination of family/personal stuff I'd rather not get into I didn't pull the trigger and do it, and a part of me has been regretting it ever since. The fact that I'm getting close to 30 is giving me the kick in the ass I need to finally do this.

Yes, I regret being a stupid, shortsighted pussy.

I searched for an earlier thread and people posted some great information - I found this (http://www.mass.gov/veterans/benefits-and-services/chapter-115.html) which outlines who does and does not constitute a veteran. So here's what I'm wondering:

-I know one has to be deployed to get veteran's preference. Which service (National Guard or Reserves) makes being deployed more likely? My guess would the National Guard, since they also respond to statewide disasters. Does being mobilized by the state (like in response to a natural disaster) count as a deployment in terms of veteran's preference? Is it tough to get deployed?

-I know the military has been scaling down, and I understand its getting competitive. What should I expect? Am I screwed if I can't burpee broad jump a mile in ten minutes while reciting the first thousand digits of pi?

-Any other advice/insight people want to pass on?

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Commence ballbusting.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 7, 2014)

You should join the military because you want to serve your country, not because you want to be a police officer.

In that link you posted I only see things about past wars, unless I'm missing something. So I added in the part of what you need to claim veteran's preference today in bold.

For *GUARD MEMBERS* to qualify they must have *180 days, any part of which occurred during the period beginning September 11, 2001 and ending on a future date prescribed by Presidential proclamation or law as the last date of Operation Iraqi Freedom*, and have been activated under Title 10 of the U.S. Code *-OR-* Members who were activated under Title 10 or Title 32 of the U.S. Code or Massachusetts General Laws, chapter 33, sections 38, 40, and 41 must have 90 days, at least one of which was during wartime, per the above chart.
For *RESERVISTS* to qualify, they must have been called to regular active duty, at which point their eligibility can be determined by the above chart.
About deployment in the U.S. counting for veteran's pref:

(b)*Deployment Defined.-*
(1) For the purposes of this section, a member of the armed forces shall be considered to be deployed or in a deployment on any day on which, pursuant to orders, the member is performing service in a training exercise or operation at a location or under circumstances that make it impossible or infeasible for the member to spend off-duty time in the housing in which the member resides when on garrison duty at the member's permanent duty station or homeport, as the case may be.
*(2) In the case of a member of a reserve component who is performing active service pursuant to orders that do not establish a permanent change of station, the housing referred to in paragraph (1) is any housing (which may include the member's residence) that the member usually occupies for use during off-duty time when on garrison duty at the member's permanent duty station or homeport, as the case may be.*
So yes, being mobilized in the U.S. where it would be impossible to spend off-duty time at your "base" (i.e. house) counts as deployment in the reserves.

Good luck in whatever you choose, this site has a wealth of great info and very knowledgeable members and I encourage you to take advantage of it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Good first post, new guy! You get it... 

I'd spend some time speaking with recruiters, especially since this whole fiasco with ISIS is just getting started and it appears the administration is trying to figure out a ground game. 

Burpee broad jump a mile, while reciting Pi? Lol.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Zeph said:


> You should join the military because you want to serve your country, not because you want to be a police officer.
> 
> In that link you posted I only see things about past wars, unless I'm missing something. So I added in the part of what you need to claim veteran's preference today in bold.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily agree with the first paragraph. I spent over 20 in active and reserve with a couple combat tours - now a retired reservist. People join for all kinds of reasons - if you decide to serve- just do it honorably.

As for deploying - I also don't think it matters too much if you choose the guard or reserve. If you don't want to get called for all the local humanitarian stuff then go reserves. If you join and stick around long enough - you'll go somewhere. You can also sign up for tours once your in.

Getting the Vet status not only helps with the snivel circus- it can also give you preference with the feds (VRA).

Regardless if it helps you get your dream job - it's the ol' cliche - It's the journey, not the destination.

Good luck and feel free to PM me with specific ?'s on this topic.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 7, 2014)

TacEntry said:


> I don't agree necessarily agree with the first paragraph. I spent over 20 in active and reserve with a couple combat tours - now a retired reservist. People join for all kinds of reasons - if you decide to serve- just do it honorably.


Well said.


TacEntry said:


> As for deploying - I also don't think it matters too much if you choose the guard or reserve. If you don't want to get called for all the local humanitarian stuff then go reserves. If you join and stick around long enough - you'll go somewhere. You can also sign up for tours once your in.


It's true that you'll go somewhere if you're in the reserves long enough. However, the only problem I see with this in relation to OP is that he's 29 years old (if his profile is accurate) and he might age out before he deploys. (Unless he signs up for tours, as you mentioned)


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

True dat ^^^^^^


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

If I can throw my 2-cents in I might as well. Currently I'm in college and in an ROTC program, granted this isn't the same as being enlisted but it's close in a way. What we've been hearing, and this shouldn't come as a shock to anyone, is that the Military (across all boards) is downsizing. Because of that, getting contracted isn't as easy anymore as it once was. There's a lower need for LTs, so they're slowly dwindling the programs all across the board.

Again, this may only be affecting us and not so much on the enlisting side. But here's where it all ties in, because of this downsizing, getting active duty is harder and harder now. Due to this, a lot of people are being forced into the Guard/Reserves whether they want it or not. Like everyone's said before me, don't go military just to become a cop. I joined on a whim last year (with no commitment) just to see if I liked it because I had always had an inkling for the military life. A year later I'm still in the program competing for one out of 10 open contracts along with 15 other kids. I went on a mini rant there, so let me bring it back. With the whole going to the guard/reserves it's honestly a crap-shoot right now in terms of who's got a good chance of being deployed/activated and whatnot. I could say "Oh the MPs look like they'll deploy" but 8-10 months from now when you're out of basic and specialty training it could be the Aviation units. 

My suggestion; look at ALL the MOS's available, and if you see something you're interested in, start going for it before it's too late. I'd also suggest looking at where you're at right now, I'd KILL to be a Campus PD Officer now more than ever. I'm sure it's very repetitive at times, but honestly it beats not being a LEO.

Good luck, and I hope somewhere in this ramble you found some helpful piece of information


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

You can "buy back" your 4yrs should you go regular enlistment.

Somebody correct me here, but believe you have to serve in a "combat theater" to get "veteran status".

That's why others have mentioned it might be wise to examine your motives before singing up to go to war.

Might be hard to see all those veterans move to the front of the line, but there's a reason for it.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> You can "buy back" your 4yrs should you go regular enlistment.
> 
> Somebody correct me here, but believe you have to serve in a "combat theater" to get "veteran status".
> 
> ...


You can buy back reserve/guard but at a rate of 4 to 1 also I think.

You don't have to deploy but be put on active status for more than 120 days not including training.

Whether you deploy over seas doesn't matter.

You still have to do 20 in uniform


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wwonka said:


> You can buy back reserve/guard but at a rate of 4 to 1 also I think.
> 
> You don't have to deploy but be put on active status for more than 120 days not including training.
> 
> ...


Thanks
Now that i think of it we did have a guy who got activated, but never went over seas and got the veteran status


----------



## tallcapecop22 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was in the same boat as you a while back, I graduated college was working for a municipal department as a special getting road jobs while working as a campus police officer full time for the benefits. After about two years of this I got frustrated resigned from both jobs and went into active duty which I wish I did not do and at the same time I extremely happy I did. I since separated this year with an honorable discharge and first gig I got was back into campus policing and I stayed in the National Guard (since you still get a retirement for that) while I wait for various tests and the civil service. I have taken many tests in CT as well but that is a whole different monster most towns I have applied its hit or miss if they actually count your service in terms of points or preference. So in the end I'd say just go for it, once you are done with all your training drill once a moth is pretty easy (speaking from the AF side) and in the end if you stick out the 20 years an extra retirement is never bad thing for the future, and it should bump you to the top once you get your hands on that magic piece of paper called the DD-214.


----------

